# Rome georgia bottle show



## glass man (Jan 22, 2016)

The 43rd  ROME BOTTLE SHOW will be held next SAT. from 8 am till 3 pm..set up will be on FRI. 3 pm-8 pm at the ROME CIVIC CENTER.Tables-if any are left are 20 bucks each..no admission charge and no charge to come look  at the set up times.[not many this cheap any more]

Will be sad not to have long time friend JOHN GROVES there...I first met him in 1975...he was never a collector,but loved to buy and sell!Had some great bottles and other things over the years.

There will be an empty table with pics. of JOHN  taken over the years on that table...I LOVED THE MAN!!

  HOPE YOU GET TO COME!! JAMIE LINDSEY


----------

